# Anyone here on special diets?



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

Is there anyone here on a special diet? I've been on a low-FODMAP diet for 2 1/2 years now (which is gluten-free) and it is limiting, to say the least. Of course, it has helped me feel better but going out to eat is nearly impossible and picnics and such, forget it. Anyone else on this and how are you coping? The last thing I was refusing to give up was one cup of coffee in the morning. Well, now I can't even have that. I really need that caffeine kick to get me started!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2016)

No.  I eat what I want to eat.....and I'm very healthy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

You're very lucky as I cannot. I miss so many of the good things, like hoagies in the summer, ice-cream, lasagna, and just about anything that was a special treat. I have found some things that are good but not nearly the same as the real stuff. I also have switched to organic fruits and veggies as I tolerate them better. Expensive though.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2016)

Carla, what is a low-FODMAP diet?  I've not heard of that one.


----------

